# Using 5600/105 10s Brifters with a Mid cage MTB rear mech, Compatable?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,
I want to Set up my 5600 105 bike in the same way us can get a WlFil SRAM Apex set up, eg 50/34 up front with up to a 11-32 out back. I have issues getting up steep grades, as long as I can keep spinning I am OK, but I get really choppy when it get really steep. On my commute I have a really nasty climb not all that long, but it has 2 steps and half way up the second i blow, and if i try and push through the legs go an I'm in trouble to the next 5 to 7 kms till i get to work, especially as to all that far latter I have a second climb not as steep but around the same length.

Now before everyone says, get Apex, $$$ wont allow that to happen in the short term. So my thought is to get a Deore/SLX/XT 10 speed rear mech and use that with what i already have in the short term similar to what we see David Millar is using in the below link:

David Millar’s XX equipped Cervelo S3 Giro 2011 | theroaddiaries

I would grateful for any responses and love to hear from anyone that may already be playing with something like this set-up.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Been searching found this option*

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...roduct.-code-RD-5700-GS-S.-type-.rd_road.html

This is the Mid cage 105 mech, This according to the specs. will work with a compact and up to a 32 cass

So the option is this or a RD-M675-SGS

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...uct.-code-RD-M675-SGS.-type-.rd_mountain.html


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Also:
http://www.shimano.com.au/publish/c.../tiagra/product.-code-RD-4600-GS.-type-..html


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

there is supposedly a 105 that is made for 30T, and squeeze in 32T.... I've heard it from calling their tech line... but haven't seen it on their website, so I cannot 100% confirm.

however.... with a 10-speed Shimano shifter, you need a 9-speed MTB RD.

yes, I have 105-5600 shifters with a 9-speed Shadow XT med cage RD with a PG1050 11-32T cassette (compact crank)

edit:
http://www.amazon.com/5700A-Short-Cage-Black-Rear-Derailleur/dp/B005DUI7HK


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Going for 105 5700gs rear mech*

FYI: Going for 105 5700gs rear mech

I have made a few more today and this will allow me to run the 50/34 up front with up to a 11/32 out back.

For those who responded thank you for all your assistance, and apologies as i was wthinkin that this question may have already bee ncovered somewhere but i didnt find anything wit the search i did.

Anyway thanks again fellow forum users.


----------

